# Amquel. Good or bad?



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*What do you guys think of this conditioner (Amquel)?*​
I have used it. don't recommend it though15.56%It works well. I recommend it1055.56%It works. But go for another brand.738.89%It doesn't work. BAD.00.00%


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

My question is how good this stuff is? does it work well? anyone have problems with it yet?


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

I used to use Amquel until I found out it was lowering my PH. Not good for an African Cichlid tank. I now use Prime and no longer have that problem.


----------



## MbunaMan25 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have used both, but Prime by Seachem goes a lot farther. It is more consentrated than Amquel.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Very good product. I use the AmQuel Plus. "T"


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*moneygetter1*
does you amquel happens to smell like rotten eggs?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: The older formulation was really bad but yes it does have somewhat of a strong odor. You only need a little as compared to some other products. Simply open dispense & close quickly. Once you add the replacement water the odor will fade. "T"


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It works, but I use Chloram X. While it's a larger amount up front (~$40), it lasts a LONG time. When I had just 4 tanks (20, 29, 55, 75), the 5 lb tub lasted me about 2 years. I haven't bothered to do the math, but I know that saved me a fortune with the Prime I was going through.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Been using it since 1988 without any issues what so ever.


----------



## usnthem (Aug 11, 2007)

SeaChem's PRIME :thumb: 
I have used AmQuel+Plus, NovAqua+Plus, and Chloram-X, these just don't compare to PRIME. When it comes to water changes using a Python, those chloramines are more of a concern for me. PRIME removes them, fast.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> I have used AmQuel+Plus, NovAqua+Plus, and Chloram-X, these just don't compare to PRIME. When it comes to water changes using a Python, those chloramines are more of a concern for me. PRIME removes them, fast.


 8) Product description -

_"Kordon AmQuel+ is an instant water detoxifier that removes ammonia, chloramines, toxic pheromones and chlorine. For freshwater and saltwater aquariums.

Kordon AmQuel+ is completely unlike those dechlorinators that claim to "remove" chloramines. Those products only break the chlorine-ammonia bond of chloramines by simple dechlorination, leaving the toxic ammonia in the water. Using those other products, the resulting ammonia must be removed by bacterial action which can take days or weeks, or by adsorption on granular or powdered zeolites (clinoptilolites). In addition, AmQuel functions as well in salt water as it does in fresh water; whereas zeolites do not remove ammonia in salt water." 
_


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

It's using an ammonia binder like Prime.

When chloramine is broken down it releases ammonia (chloramine is simply a chlorine-ammonia bond), so this is converted with Amquel+ as it is with Prime - by binding to the ammonia and converting it to ammonium, a usable but non toxic form.

Swings and roundabouts.

Personally I use Prime because that's the brand I've come to trust, but if someone says hey, Amquel+ is more concentrated so you get more for less money, then I'll start using that .

Prime uses 5ml for 50 gallons, where's Amquel+ at?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) You're right. They both do pretty much the same thing & you probably couldn't go wrong w/ either one. (they could never admit that in the prod. discp.) I do believe the dosing advantage might go to *Prime*. (Amquel is 5ml per 40l) I get 128oz bottle for about $40. Works well for me but if _*Prime*_ is your thing, use on, no worries!! "T"


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have used it and like it, but API gives you WAY more bang for your buck. A $13 bottle treats 10,000 gallons for chlorine, cholamine, and heavy metals. Can't argue with that.


----------



## MbunaMan25 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd post the dosing between a few of these.

*DOSAGE WITH LIQUID AMQUEL+ PRODUCTS*
Use measurements in proportion to a Standard Dose which is one teaspoonful (5 ml) per 10 gallons of fresh or salt water. 16 oz doses 960 gallons

*Seachem Prime*
Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 200 L (50 gallons*) of new water. For smaller doses, please note each cap thread is approx. 1 mL). 250 ml treats over 2,500 gallons (8oz)

*API Tap Water Conditioner*
To remove chlorine and detoxify heavy metals, use one teaspoon per 100 gallons of water. To detoxify chloramine, 1 tsp treats approximately 40 gallons. 16 oz treats 9,600 gallons.

Price from Drs Foster Smith online
Amquel+ Liquid 16 oz $7.19 Offers 1 gallon - 4 liters (cheaper but you need more to treat)
Seachem Prime 16 oz $11.99 (big als online) Offers 4 liters
API 16 oz $5.49 Offers 1 gallon - 4 liters

If you need to detoxify Chloramine Prime is the most concentrated. If you don't have to worry about that the API is fine. Amquel+ your just buying more and getting less out of it.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

API recommend using Stress coat in conjunction with Ammo Lock, in fact with stress coat it contains only sodium thiosulfate which is used for chlorine removal, but a higher concentration can be used for chloramine.

Just remember the API doesn't deal with ammonia produced as a result of breaking the chloramine bond, so Prime being more concentrated when dealing with chloramine is not the only reason - it is also because it binds to the ammonia (to add to your point), this is what makes it so effective IMO. Cost per ml/treatment of *Prime* is 12x less than that of *Amquel+* and of *Ammo-Lock*, 15x less than *Stress-Coat* and if using *Ammo-Lock* with *Stress Coat*, Prime is a whole 27x cheaper!

How does this affect the dose per ml vs cost, if we want to get specific...

These are based on liquid (rather than powder) based products, using the cheapest prices I could find for a gallon volume of each.

*Ammo Lock *- 0.12p per 10 gallons. (5ml<10 gallons)
*Stress Coat* - 0.15p+ per 10 gallons. (5-10ml<10 gallons)
*Amquel+* - 0.12p per 10 gallons. (5ml<10 gallons)
*Prime* - 0.01p per 10 gallons (1ml<10 gallons)
*API TWC* - 0.005p per 10 gallons (0.5ml <10 gallons) (powder)

Of course the powdered API TWC is the cheapest option and as has been pointed out, would be the most cost effective for those with no need to treat for chloramines (or the ammonia end result). I suspect this is probably very few though?


----------

